# New from San Diego...



## Mushi (Mar 1, 2008)

Loved Mantis for the longest time. Since I was a small child living in Japan. I'm glad I found this forum and can learn from people with so much passion for these amazing creatures. I was wondering if anyone knows of breeders here in the San Diego area? I'll be checking out the whole forum for general info since I don't have a mantis yet. I used to breed geckos a few years ago. Knob tails from Australia and Leopard Gecko mutations. Anyways, nice to be on the forum and looking forward to learning lots...


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Andrew (Mar 1, 2008)

Clever name.  

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the group!

Yay more and more Californian's.

We're bound to get a bug show going yet!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------

